# x.400 P7 Protokoll Umsetzung in JAVA



## cow_n_chicken (1. Okt 2007)

Hallo, hat von Euch jemand das x.400 P7 Protokoll bereits in JAVA umgesetzt 
oder kennt jemand dafür eine API?

Brauche möglichst viele Informationen für die Implementierung...


----------



## tuxedo (1. Okt 2007)

*Argh*

Wieso muss ich mich jedesmal wieder ärgern dass Leute nicht im Stande sind ihr Hirn zu nutzen und einfach mal ne Suchmaschine mit "x.400 java" zu füttern?

Es hat nichtmal 10sek. gedauert eine API zu finden: http://w w w.isode.com/products/x400-client-api.html


----------



## cow_n_chicken (1. Okt 2007)

Ok, das hätte ich vielleicht noch dabei schreiben sollen. 

Die Isode API ist mir bereits bekannt. Jedoch habe ich hier das Problem, dass die ISODE API leider nicht mit IBM JAVA kompatibel ist und ich somit auf diversen Großrechnern Probleme bekomme!
Bin übrigens schon länger mit ISODE im Kontakt -- gibt leider noch keine Lösung... 
Das Hauptproblem ist, dass ISODE DLLs verwendet - somit ist es nur ein JAVA-Wrapper...

Also Ich formuliere meine Frage neu: 

Gibt es jemanden der eine JAVA x.400 P7 Implementation außer ISODE  kennt / entwickelt hat??


----------



## tuxedo (1. Okt 2007)

Schon besser ... ;-)


----------

